# Electric Power Plugs / Voltage



## dipsomatic (May 18, 2009)

Hi everyone! I'm moving from Australia to Sharjah in August and was wondering if someone could give me some information about the type of electric power being used in Sharjah. 

I want to take my laptop and camera with me but am not sure if the type of wall socket is the same as what we have here in Australia. Also, a friend of mine tells me that different countries have different voltage settings in their wall sockets and that I need to be careful when plugging-in my stuff over there because it might cause some damage.

In Australia, we have the 3-pin plug that runs at 240Volts. Does anyone know what they use in Sharjah? A picture would be good... And can anyone tell me what I need to do to make sure that my stuff won't get damaged if I plug it in over there? 

Thanks.


----------



## Aussiephil (Nov 23, 2008)

It's the same as in the UK, basically 3 pins but square, and same voltage 240. If you want a picture of the power socket just Google it.
Don't worry about it, just get a couple of multi adaptors at the airport or when you get here.

Cheers


----------

